# Hi-res images free server



## schmoukiz (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm looking for a way to offer large image files to some of the visitors of my site.
There are a lot of FTP services out there, is gotta be something at least close to what I'm searching for. It should be like this:
1. free (commercial based, or something)
2. ideally it should allow some kind of authentification method  by which to  provide  customers  login names and passwords with which to go to some areas of the server
3. it should have good upload speed (some FTP servers are horible)
4. ideally it should make galleries with thumbnail images for users to see what they are downloading
5 if asking for accounts for users is too much, I would be satisfied with a server that would have no storage limit that would  give me a link for ZIP packs for specific events (galleries). Note that at least the FTP services I know delete files if they are not downloaded for 7 days or have some other limitations.

Does a site like this exist?


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't completely understand what you mean by "a way to offer large image files to some of the visitors of my site." Site I work for and administrate can handle high rez but it's more or less account based gallery viewing. 

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/

also I can't read that site the is linked within the op so, I don't know what it is


----------



## schmoukiz (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know why weren't able to view my site. The adress is http://www.webphoto.ro. It is basically a photojournalism website that works like this: I go to an event and post an article. Pictures displayed are reduced as for the internet and have copyright logos. I would also like to allow some agencies or publications to access the files at print resolution (after editing, a file could get as big as 8 MB and could have tens of files selected per event). It is essential that those files can be accessed in the same day are taken and that older files are accessible to my clients even if I'm not there to provide them with a link. (Let's say they were granted the right to use my images, they search an event or person, and after they find it, they go to a login page and download the files)

I've created an account to your website. This step worked extremely fast, this is good. The first limitation I've noticed is that you only allow 3 images/day to be uploaded. The second is that images are subject to approval, so you also lose one day from the moment I get the pics ready. I don't know yet what happens after the approval, if I can use the site for what I told you.


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

for further information I have posted about PL here on TPH

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100999

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82026


*EDIT*



schmoukiz said:


> I don't know why weren't able to view my site. The adress is http://www.webphoto.ro. It is basically a photojournalism website that works like this: I go to an event and post an article. Pictures displayed are reduced as for the internet and have copyright logos. I would also like to allow some agencies or publications to access the files at print resolution (after editing, a file could get as big as 8 MB and could have tens of files selected per event). It is essential that those files can be accessed in the same day are taken and that older files are accessible to my clients even if I'm not there to provide them with a link. (Let's say they were granted the right to use my images, they search an event or person, and after they find it, they go to a login page and download the files)
> 
> I've created an account to your website. This step worked extremely fast, this is good. The first limitation I've noticed is that you only allow 3 images/day to be uploaded. The second is that images are subject to approval, so you also lose one day from the moment I get the pics ready. I don't know yet what happens after the approval, if I can use the site for what I told you.



It's the language I just could not read it, I speak and read english

The approval process is only temporary, once a user prooves they can comply to tearms of use they are permitted to bypass it, the three a day limmit is a rudimentry quality controll.


----------



## schmoukiz (Nov 26, 2007)

The picture I've submitted is already available....this is a good thing. Unfortunately it is available for everybody!. I've logged out and searched it and I could see it without any problem. Is good for someone who wants to show large pictures, but not for what I'm looking for. I'm still waiting for other suggestions.


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

schmoukiz said:


> The picture I've submitted is already available....this is a good thing. Unfortunately it is available for everybody!. I've logged out and searched it and I could see it without any problem. Is good for someone who wants to show large pictures, but not for what I'm looking for. I'm still waiting for other suggestions.



Ah, a "Public/Private" gallery is one function we do not have.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 26, 2007)

I wrote a script with php and mysql for my private gallery on my site. http://www.shacow.com/client
 You can login with username and password "*test*" I have some business cards that go along with this system too 

buuuut, Im not going to give this away for free.. and to be honest, I don't think you are going to find anyone, or any company who will give this away for free... that is mainly the reason why I made my own.

Good luck finding something free.


----------



## schmoukiz (Nov 29, 2007)

There's gotta be. I use File Factory Turbo, a software that helps the upload to http://www.filefactory.com/. They can get up to 25 files at once. For some other works of mine (not photos) unfortunately they still have a 300 MB size limit. Also, no galleries for pictures and, worse of all, the files are deleted after a period of time.
Beside that, the service is excellent and free.

Other site like this is http://www.mediamax.com. It works just about the same, also free but the upload speed is, at least from my computer too slow. (It might work better from other countries).

So there are a lot of sites that host files for free, and we are talking about giant files. This is why I'm sure there's gotta be someone out there who had adapted such a service to photography, mixing it with a virtual gallery site - keeping files indefinitely, maybe with preview and password protected.
http://www.webphoto.ro


----------

